# implantation cramping?any info would be helpful!thanks!



## IGotBabyFever

I couldnt find much to go off of on any of the threads Ive read so far...but I am still going through them,may be a long night lol
I am trying to find out info on implantation cramps...how others have described them,when they experienced them,etc...
I have a 28 day cycle-like clockwork...my last af was april 11th-lasted 5 days as always..I ovulated on april 25th (experienced ovulation cramping for the first time ever (maybe it wasnt the first time and I noticed because I was paying attention this cycle)....
so that would put me at 8 dpo...about to be 9dpo after midnight (in 10 mins lol)...
at 8dpo I experienced af like cramping for about an hour and a half,then it went away....I knew it wasnt af because Im not due until May 9th...she never comes early..especially not 6 days early...
I havent felt af like cramps since then...just a few pinch like feelings behind my belly button that dont last long..and maybe a 2 second sharp pain on my lower right side ....and felt some wetness,went to the bathroom but found nothing at all...Ive been keeping track of my symptoms since ovulation if anyone needs to know anything else to help!!
so Im wondering if what I felt this morning could be implantation cramps?does anyone know?
I purchased 2 hpt's but dont want to use them yet,as I know it is still too early.... any ideas or info would be helpful..thanks!!


----------



## vinnie_4

i think what you experienced could be impantation cramps.. i have experienced some cramps too 10 days before my AF was due( i was 6DPO) but they lasted only a couple of hours and have stopped since... FINGERS CROSSED!!

LOL i have also purchased 2 tests but i know its too early to test..


----------



## IGotBabyFever

vinnie_4 said:


> i think what you experienced could be impantation cramps.. i have experienced some cramps too 10 days before my AF was due( i was 6DPO) but they lasted only a couple of hours and have stopped since... FINGERS CROSSED!!
> 
> LOL i have also purchased 2 tests but i know its too early to test..

you have made me feel better!!thanks!! its so hard to not test knowing their sitting in the drawer haha when do u plan on testing??have you had any other symptoms??

I have my fingers and toes crossed that we both get our :bfp: and lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## crystal2010

sounds kinda the same for me started at about 4dpo and has been a tuggie, twingie feeling since im now about 10 - 11dpo fnx


----------



## vinnie_4

thanx gurl .. and i just want to say that you look very pretty in your picture..

i m due on my AF on 11th may .. and i m dying trying to be paitent.:wacko:

my symptoms are aching BB's adn my legs are also a little painful now and then .. i really bloated and gassy..(embarrasing.. but true) 

but these are just the same PMS i experience every month.. although what has made me think that i go thru PMS - 4-5 before AF every month .. but this time these symptoms started 10 days before.. also i really hope the cramps mean something as they are my only real sign.. 

lotz of baby dust to you too.. when if your AF due???:hugs:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

crystal2010 said:


> sounds kinda the same for me started at about 4dpo and has been a tuggie, twingie feeling since im now about 10 - 11dpo fnx

Ive had cramping since ovulation,just not as strong as they were yesterday at 8dpo...how are you feeling today?


----------



## vinnie_4

i m bloated and gassy... my BB's hurt .. and you can play "join the dots" on my face.. its looking dull.. and i have had a big breakout.. and an ocassional twinge in my stomach


----------



## IGotBabyFever

vinnie_4 said:


> thanx gurl .. and i just want to say that you look very pretty in your picture..
> 
> i m due on my AF on 11th may .. and i m dying trying to be paitent.:wacko:
> 
> my symptoms are aching BB's adn my legs are also a little painful now and then .. i really bloated and gassy..(embarrasing.. but true)
> 
> but these are just the same PMS i experience every month.. although what has made me think that i go thru PMS - 4-5 before AF every month .. but this time these symptoms started 10 days before.. also i really hope the cramps mean something as they are my only real sign..
> 
> lotz of baby dust to you too.. when if your AF due???:hugs:

you are welcome and thank you for the compliment :hugs:
I will dig up my notes and post them in a few minutes....I know what you are saying,pms symptoms and preg symptoms are so much alike!! I have also experienced a handful of these symptoms way too early to be af related just as you...I am keeping my fxed that you get your :bfp:
I am due for af on may 9th...and knowing I have tests in the house is driing me crazy haha Im happy we have this site for support and sanity aka being crazy together :happydance:

lots of :dust: for you...Im gonna dig out my notes and postem :)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

last af april 11th - lasted 5 days
28 day cycle - regular
ovulated - april 25th
next af due may 9th

CD 14 - light cramps (never have had cramps on this day -believe Im ovulating
CD 15 - cramps,but more painful than yesterday-never feel af like cramps this early..ovulation cramps still Im assuming!
CD 16 - cramps are lighter today,like on cd 14
CD 17 - nothing going on today,boring!!
CD 18 - af like cramps,cream colored creamy cm (TMI sorry)
CD 19 - A.M Symptoms: cramps remain mostly on left side,bbs sore,creamy cream colored cm (TMI sorry!)...wet feeling while in walgreens this afternoon (no cm)..P.M symptoms: dry itchy nipples,bbs sore,cramps off and on -mostly on left side...fell asleep really early while laying down with cramps
CD 20 - woke up several times during the night..almost every hour...woke up at 2am hungry...bbs tingly & sore...stuffy nose/sneezing doesnt feel like a cold,cramps continue but still only on left side...a good amoun of runny cm but only when I wipe (TMI Sorry!)
CD 21 - tired,light cramps,bbs still sore,nipples dry and itchy,had a shoot pain from one side of stomach to the other,lasted about 2 seconds...this happened twice today....hungry!feels like I can eat,then Im hungry not long after..maybe Im just crazy haha
CD 22 - bbs tender to touch...hungry!!...not much cm,and when I do notice,it is milky white
CD 23 - Had af like cramping for a few hours today,I thought I was starting,ran to the bathroom-but ofcoarse nothing!I am only 8dpo and not due for af until may 9th...light cramping but nowhere near what its been like from ovulation until this morning....have a wet feeling down there..but no cm except when I check my cp (not very good at that yet)...evening update: af like cramps havent returned! thankfully!! but I have light cramping like I had beginning of ovulation...maybe I had implantation later than I thought??have a sort of pinching feeling behind my belly button but more on the left side of it...bbs are still sore,pain under my arm pit-but close to side of my bbs...this only lasted about 30 mins...slight chest pains...could be heartburn?never experienced heartburn....
CD 24 - watery cm(tmi sorry) 2 times when I went to the bathroom,have wet feeling,bbs sore to touch,no cramping at all...every so often a pinching feeling around my belly button area)...that is all so far...day has just begun!


----------



## LoveHands

I am 8dpo today and i havent felt any real cramping so far. Just some twinges, a few mild sharp pains here and there, but nothing like what you described. I hope it was implantation and you get your BFP.


----------



## vinnie_4

I READ THIS ONLINE:

The one TRUE sign of pregnancy that I experienced TWICE was a feeling that I had "behind my bellybutton." This is one sign that I had that I never experienced with a period. If I had that symptom right now, I would be absolutely sure that I was pregnant. This feeling is a "pulling" sensation that happens right behind your bellybutton. I felt like I had to keep sticking my finger in my bellybutton. The pulling was in that area (inside your belly, behind your bellybutton) on and off during the day for about four days. After I experienced that sensation with both pregnancies, I wondered why I never saw this symptom/sign anywhere online. And this is how I knew I was pregnant twice, two weeks before my missed period and before taking a pregnancy test.



Read more: How to Know if You Are Pregnant Before a Missed Period | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_4817370_pregnant-before-missed-period.html#ixzz1LNf8F4zz


----------



## crystal2010

IGotBabyFever said:


> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> sounds kinda the same for me started at about 4dpo and has been a tuggie, twingie feeling since im now about 10 - 11dpo fnx
> 
> Ive had cramping since ovulation,just not as strong as they were yesterday at 8dpo...how are you feeling today?Click to expand...

ok twingies are still there and boobs are still sore so im keeping my fnx, did a couple of tests evap lines so ill try again friday not due till sat. when are you testing?


----------



## Kadan82

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say that I got my BFP on Sunday and my first symptom at about 6dpo was cramping. It was similar to af cramps but not exact. They actually continued until I got my BFP at 11dpo (first day I tested and came up fast and dark!) and I'm still having them occasionally which I've read is normal. Hope this gives you some hope! Good luck and baby dust to you all :)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

LoveHands said:


> I am 8dpo today and i havent felt any real cramping so far. Just some twinges, a few mild sharp pains here and there, but nothing like what you described. I hope it was implantation and you get your BFP.

Thanks! I hope you get your :bfp: and lots of :dust: for you!!
some women dont have many symptoms and get their :bfp: ..its still early!! you arent out until the :with: shows her face!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

vinnie_4 said:


> I READ THIS ONLINE:
> 
> The one TRUE sign of pregnancy that I experienced TWICE was a feeling that I had "behind my bellybutton." This is one sign that I had that I never experienced with a period. If I had that symptom right now, I would be absolutely sure that I was pregnant. This feeling is a "pulling" sensation that happens right behind your bellybutton. I felt like I had to keep sticking my finger in my bellybutton. The pulling was in that area (inside your belly, behind your bellybutton) on and off during the day for about four days. After I experienced that sensation with both pregnancies, I wondered why I never saw this symptom/sign anywhere online. And this is how I knew I was pregnant twice, two weeks before my missed period and before taking a pregnancy test.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: How to Know if You Are Pregnant Before a Missed Period | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_4817370_pregnant-before-missed-period.html#ixzz1LNf8F4zz

This has me feeling hopeful!!thanks for the info doll :hugs:
how are you feeling so far today?anything new? Im not feeling much besides some minor cramping,not painful but I know its there....
fxed and lots of :dust: that we all get our :bfp:


----------



## IGotBabyFever

crystal2010 said:


> IGotBabyFever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> sounds kinda the same for me started at about 4dpo and has been a tuggie, twingie feeling since im now about 10 - 11dpo fnx
> 
> Ive had cramping since ovulation,just not as strong as they were yesterday at 8dpo...how are you feeling today?Click to expand...
> 
> ok twingies are still there and boobs are still sore so im keeping my fnx, did a couple of tests evap lines so ill try again friday not due till sat. when are you testing?Click to expand...

those sound like good symptoms!!! I am waiting to test until may 10th...af is due may 9th...I may cave in and test sooner,its like the hpt's in the drawer are calling my name :haha:
fxed that we get our :bfp: !!!
:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kadan82 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to say that I got my BFP on Sunday and my first symptom at about 6dpo was cramping. It was similar to af cramps but not exact. They actually continued until I got my BFP at 11dpo (first day I tested and came up fast and dark!) and I'm still having them occasionally which I've read is normal. Hope this gives you some hope! Good luck and baby dust to you all :)

CONGRATS!!!!!:happydance: I am so happy for you!!!! :happydance:

Im hoping Im not out yet this month...still have minor cramping,but I have had this since ovulation besides the af like cramps for a few hours at 8dpo


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Kadan82 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to say that I got my BFP on Sunday and my first symptom at about 6dpo was cramping. It was similar to af cramps but not exact. They actually continued until I got my BFP at 11dpo (first day I tested and came up fast and dark!) and I'm still having them occasionally which I've read is normal. Hope this gives you some hope! Good luck and baby dust to you all :)

congrats on your :bfp: !! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!
Im 12dpo and scared to test...I had a dream lastnight that I tested and got a bfn :cry: 
I dont have any symptoms of af,and she is due monday...she may sneak up on me,Im not sure...but any symptoms Ive had during the tww,their non existant now...this sucks !!


----------



## ButterflyK

Hopefully the af type cramping is a good sign I've had some from about day 6 till about midday yesterday.


----------



## plastic

Wow I think I am around 9days past Ovulation, I will never really know my body is not kind to me. Anyway for the last few days I have had cramps really low and noticeable cramps which are quite hard to describe occasionally they give me discomfort but otherwise its the odd little twinge. The other thing is my bb's are starting to hurt, I am naturally quite big but they feel bigger now and I am aware of them if that makes any sense.

I hope its not just my imagination....


----------



## Chiclets

> Im 12dpo and scared to test...I had a dream lastnight that I tested and got a bfn
> I dont have any symptoms of af,and she is due monday...she may sneak up on me,Im not sure...but any symptoms Ive had during the tww,their non existant now...this sucks !!

You totally need to test!!! ;) It could very well be a bfp! Test on Mother's Day! :)


----------



## IGotBabyFever

Chiclets said:


> Im 12dpo and scared to test...I had a dream lastnight that I tested and got a bfn
> I dont have any symptoms of af,and she is due monday...she may sneak up on me,Im not sure...but any symptoms Ive had during the tww,their non existant now...this sucks !!
> 
> You totally need to test!!! ;) It could very well be a bfp! Test on Mother's Day! :)Click to expand...


I hope you are right!! Im still so scared...as tempting as its been to poas,since the dream Ive been hesistant...I might test,but I might not...Im torn haha


----------



## IGotBabyFever

ButterflyK said:


> Hopefully the af type cramping is a good sign I've had some from about day 6 till about midday yesterday.

have you had any new symptoms??


----------



## IGotBabyFever

plastic said:


> Wow I think I am around 9days past Ovulation, I will never really know my body is not kind to me. Anyway for the last few days I have had cramps really low and noticeable cramps which are quite hard to describe occasionally they give me discomfort but otherwise its the odd little twinge. The other thing is my bb's are starting to hurt, I am naturally quite big but they feel bigger now and I am aware of them if that makes any sense.
> 
> I hope its not just my imagination....

sounds promising!! fxed and lots of :dust: for you!!!


----------



## camerashy

hi when i got preg with my dd3 i had cramping on 6dpo ....turned out to be implantation cramps......i got a bfp on 9dpo .....

best of luck hun:thumbup:


----------

